# Hurricane coming! Need some ideas!



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum but I already love it! I am from the north east and we are about to get hit head on with hurricane Sandy. My poor Milo who is used to running around outside for 3+ hours a day is going to be stuck inside and I know he is going to drive me crazy. Any ideas on things to do indoors for the next 72 hours? He is already climbing the walls!


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Some days tend to be a little cold here in Western PA during the winter, so my Vizsla and I like to play indoor games on those days. She knows the words "upstairs" and "downstairs" so we play the game so simply called "upstairs/downstairs" (I know you might be thinking, goodness how did she come up with that?!). I yell out the opposite direction of where we are and we continue to go up and down, working up a sweat (ok, just me really) until she has gotten a little exercise/play. 

We also love to get on the ground to just tumble/wrestle or play with toys. I also love using that time to teach Roxie new things or work on old ones. We are currently working on advancing her "leave it" command with food on the floor. 

I hope some of that helps! Good luck with Milo....and Sandy!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear Milo is grounded, but it's safer indoors, we have just seen it on the telly in the UK ,bet you have had to batten down the hatches. What about getting Milo one of these Kong's, fill it with peanut butter, it might keep him occupied for a while, I give Darcy one of these antler horns it keeps her chewing for hours. Other than that just loads of affection and comfort as I bet it's going to be scary for you all. Take care of yourselves, and I look forward to your postings on the forum when it all blows over.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Play 'Find' with toys and with treats. You may have to start by 'hiding' something in the middle of the floor, but the game will help.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Construct a giant hamster wheel and connect it to a generator. Hold up pictures of squirrels, birds, and cats while making appropriate animal sounds to motivate Milo to run.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Our family play "search and rescue" one of us stays downstairs while someone else goes upstairs and hides. Then we tell Chuck or Riley "Find him/her". Just be careful it can cause major whizzies.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

jld640 said:


> Play 'Find' with toys and with treats. You may have to start by 'hiding' something in the middle of the floor, but the game will help.


I second this! My pup loves it and it tires him out just as much as running around.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

The stairs are a GREAT idea! It is a fun new way to exercise them and it does tire everyone involved haha! 

The search games are great! Hide and seek is so fun! I hide and he goes crazy looking for me. Find the treat! Work on certain tricks! Do a search on dog mind games and there should be a couple great things the internet comes up with. (put a cookie under a cup and switch a few cups around, make him choose the one with the cookie) that one is fun! 

I recently started playing with the rope inside. I throw it, he fetches, we wrestle for it, I run to one side of the house, he chases, etc. Lol it was fun. 

Hope you have fun with the craziness! Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------

